# Sandy needs our help....



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Look at this poor baby girl









Says she is a mix but I think she is pure just has some very bad skin issues. Can anyone here please try to help out Sandy?

I will contact rescues but wanted you all to see this poor girl.
Sandy - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She is definitely in bad shape.

Hooch


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy is Beautiful!!*

Sandy is so beautiful!!!

Maybe she has a flea allergy or demodectic mange (non-contagious)

She is in Colorado. Does anyone know a possible rescuer for Sandy???


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Reminds me of Ryley with the skin issues. There are a couple of members on here from Colorado. I will check into something too. Lets hope we can do the same for her that they did for Ryley.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

Any News On This Lovely Girl?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy...*

Is there any UPDATE on Sandy?

She is just precious!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

any update on this little girl yet?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy-Update??*

*Is there any update on beautiful Sandy????*


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

any update on this little girl?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy..*

Does anyone have ANY NEWS ON SANDY?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great News For Sandy!! Yippee!!!!!*

I e-mld. the shelter and here is reply I just rcvd!!!!



*Sandy was adopted last Friday and is doing great. 
Thanks for wanting to save a shelter pet.*Mary
Cortez Animal Shelter


----------

